
Billionaire Michael Bloomberg: When choosing a job, prioritize this over salary - champagnepapi
http://www.cnbc.com/2017/05/22/michael-bloomberg-when-choosing-a-job-prioritize-this-over-salary.html
======
mtmail
Clickbait title. "Don't take a job based on salary, [Michael Bloomberg] says,
but on how much you think you can grow at a company."

